# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #16160 [email protected], Παροδος Λενορμαν κοντα στον σταθμο Λαρισης.

## pilgrim

Ενας νεος κομβος προκειται να στηθει αυτον τον μηνα στο σημειο που αναφερει ο τιτλος. ( Αν τα καταφεροουμε και μας βοηθησει ο καιρος  ::   ::   ::  )
Ειμαστε ηδη σε καλο δρομο και σχεδον ολα τα υλικα ειναι στην διαθεση μας .Ο κομβος θα ξεκινησει με 2 ifs και με ενα Rb433 και με την προοπτικη των 3 ifs.
Αρκετα ψηλο κτηριο με θεα (φωτο θα μπουν μολις μπορεσω). Οι πρωτες δοκιμες θα γινουν με το κομβο #7779 και οσοι ενδιαφερομενοι επιθυμουν περαιτερω δοκιμες ας ποσταρουν εδω η ας επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου μεσω pm.
Ξερω οτι ειναι νωρις, καθως δεν εχουμε τοποθετησει τιποτα ακομα αλλα σκεφτηκα να ποσταρω απο τωρα για λογους ενημερωσης.

Περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες για τον κομβο  ::   ::  :*http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=16160*

Thanks.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Γιά δές εδώ,
PriestRunner (#14735) http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14735

διαθέσιμα άλλα 5 if's
μέχρι κυριακή θα έχουν ανέβει στο 2ο πύργο.
Υπάρχει ομνι να σκανάρεις σε b/g  ::

----------


## senius

Έχει έτοιμο if και ο Chrisov #12992.
Αν βλέπεστε?
Μέσα.

----------


## denlinux

Μαλλον βλεπονται με τον Chrysov

----------


## pilgrim

Οσο αφορα το ''λινκ'' με τον κομβο 7779 ειναι καθαρα εικονικο απλα το εχουμε δηλωσει για να δουμε απλα το θεμα της αποστασης.....

----------


## yorgos

> Οσο αφορα το ''λινκ'' με τον κομβο 7779 ειναι καθαρα εικονικο απλα το εχουμε δηλωσει για να δουμε απλα το θεμα της αποστασης.....


Δήλωσε το σαν ανενεργό, θα συνεχίσει να φαίνεται απλά θα έχει κόκκινο χρώμα  ::

----------


## denlinux

Μενω 200 μετρα μακρια απο το κομβο του [email protected]Καιρος ηταν να παρει καποιος την αποφαση να σηκωσει καποιο κομβο.Η περιοχη εχει ελλειψη.Μονο τον ximpatzi εχει.Βravo σας παιδια

----------


## Chrisov

Καλήσπερα,

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι στείλε μου ενα pm με ένα τηλέφωνο σου να δούμε αν έχουμε επαφή

----------


## pilgrim

Παραθετω και μια φωτο της απλης κατασκευης του rb 433

----------


## pilgrim

Παραθετω απο κατω μερικες φωτο της οπτικης του κομβου.Οι φωτο τραβηχτηκαν με κινητο οποτε ειναι λιγο χαμηλης ποιοτητας......

----------


## pilgrim

more

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, βλέπω πως υπάρχει οπτική προς εμένα στην φωτο 009, επειδή είμαστε τίγκα στις πολυκατοικίες δεν ξέρω αν βλεπόμαστε. Έχω πιάτο free με SSID awmn-12633-BBsearch στα 5480 mhz. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα εικονικό ανενεργό link να δω που περνάει η γραμμή για να δω αν βλέπω εκεί.

----------


## romias

Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά.

----------


## pilgrim

> Καλησπέρα, βλέπω πως υπάρχει οπτική προς εμένα στην φωτο 009, επειδή είμαστε τίγκα στις πολυκατοικίες δεν ξέρω αν βλεπόμαστε. Έχω πιάτο free με SSID awmn-12633-BBsearch στα 5480 mhz. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα εικονικό ανενεργό link να δω που περνάει η γραμμή για να δω αν βλέπω εκεί.



Οκ.Τελος του μηνα θα γινει η φαση της εγκαταστασης μιας που το παλικαρι και εγω μπορουμε τοτε.....

----------


## Nikiforos

οκ κανένα πρόβλημα, αν με πιάσετε με ενημερώνετε.  ::   ::

----------


## pilgrim

Λοιπον σημερα τα πραγματα ηταν αρκετα ενθαρρυντικα.
Ο ιστος ειχε τοποθετηθει και το μονο που καναμε ηταν να κουμπωσουμε τα 2 πιατα και το κουτι του ρουτερ.Επειδη μας πηρε το βραδυ και τον δαγκωσαμε καναμε πολυ γρηγορα σκαν και με το ενα πιατο απο τα δυο.
Το ενα πιατο κοιταει προς την ευθεια της Παρνηθας μεσα απο ενα ανοιγμα αρκετα ικανοποιητικο και το αλλο πιατο κοιταει προς μερια Αιγαλεω ψηλα.
Παραθετω ενδεικτικα αποτελεσματα απο το σκαν που καναμε.
*- ximp3-10836
-10636-5078
-66 test2
-276-7536
-7234-8345*

Eντυπωση μου προκαλεσε το γεγονος οτι μεσα στο σπιτι πιαναμε το ΑΡ του #7902.

Αυριο θα γινει νεο σκαν και με τα 2 πιατα και καλυτερες φωτο καθως επισης αρκετα σημαζεματα και πειραματισμους με τα πιατα σε διαφορες θεσεις-στασεις....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ωραία δουλειά! αν και εμένα μάλλον δεν με βλέπει αν είναι εύκολο βάλτε και φωτος από την οπτική που έχει.

----------


## pilgrim

Το περιεργο ειναι οτι εισαι πολυ κοντα του.Αν ειναι κανε και εσυ απο την μερια σου κανα σκαν και δες τι πιανεις.
Υπομονη μεχρι αυριο......

----------


## fengi1

> Μπράβο ωραία δουλειά! αν και εμένα μάλλον δεν με βλέπει αν είναι εύκολο βάλτε και φωτος από την οπτική που έχει.


  ::  
1. Τα πιατα δεν παιρνουν κλιση . αν προσεξες ηδη εχει βρει το κατω και κοιταει και ψηλα
2. Ο ιστος θα τον παρει ο αερας αν πιασει μποφωρ.
3. 1 μετρο περιττο καλωδιο περιφερεται κατω.

τσιμουδια ομως  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

τώρα που το λες σα να έχεις δίκιο! παιδιά εγώ στο σκαν δεν πιάνω τπτ. Το κενό που έχω είναι πολύ μικρό. Αν είναι κάνουμε μια εικονική σύνδεση στο wind να δω την κόκκινη γραμμή και θα καταλάβω τι γίνεται. Παιδιά αν είδα καλά στις φωτος από κάτω είναι κενό??? προσοχή γιατί είδα ότι δεν υπάρχουν αντιρίδες, μη φύγει τπτ και σκάσει κάτω με κανέναν αέρα γιατί αλιμονό σας μετά! επίσης ενδέχεται να ταλαντώνεται ο ιστός και να έχετε προβλήματα. Υποθέτω ότι δεν προλάβατε να τα τελιώσετε και έμειναν έτσι. Aν γίνεται βγάλτε φωτογραφία προς τον Προφήτη Ηλία να δω πως πάει η οπτική προς τα εκεί.

----------


## denlinux

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikiforos
> 
> Μπράβο ωραία δουλειά! αν και εμένα μάλλον δεν με βλέπει αν είναι εύκολο βάλτε και φωτος από την οπτική που έχει.
> 
> 
>   
> 1. Τα πιατα δεν παιρνουν κλιση . αν προσεξες ηδη εχει βρει το κατω και κοιταει και ψηλα
> 2. Ο ιστος θα τον παρει ο αερας αν πιασει μποφωρ.
> 3. 1 μετρο περιττο καλωδιο περιφερεται κατω.
> ...


4.o ιστος ειναι φ48

----------


## pilgrim

Καταρχην δεν βρησκαμε αλλο ιστο και βαλαμε αυτον.Ειναι στα προσεχη σχεδια να αλλαχτει με καποιον βαρεου τυπου.
Εχει στερεωθει πολυ καλα στον τοιχο και τα πιατα εχουν βιδωθει αρκετα καλα πανω σε αυτον.Δεν ειμαι τρελος να βαλω τερμα ψηλα τα πιατα χωρις αντιρρηδες σε τετοιο ιστο και ναι τα πιατα εχουν κλιση προς τα κατω.
Μπορει να μην ειναι gibertini (ειναι extreme europa) με την καλη βαση αλλα δουλεια πιστευω οτι θα κανουν.

----------


## senius

Γείτονες, καλός ήρθατε και καλά link.

Α. Ενισχύστε την κατασκευή σας ( δείτε από εδω).

Β. Έχετε οπτική επαφή προς Chrisov?

----------


## pilgrim

Απο εχθες εγινε η συνδεση με τον κομβο 7779 και αναμενουμε για δευτερο λινκ.
Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα αλλαξουμε και ιστο για καλυτερη σταθεροτητα της ολης κατασκευης...
Απο αυριο θα γινουν και οι τελικες ρυθμισεις στο λινκ..

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο αν και το είχα δει, με γεια το link και εις ανώτερα! δυστυχώς είδα ότι δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή, δεν βλέπω προς τα εκεί. Αν και κάτι ψήνω εγώ για το 4ο link, αλλά δεν λέω πολλά ακόμα αν δεν είναι σίγουρο να μην το ματιάσουμε!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pilgrim

Το λινκ με bwoolf εδω και μερες παιζει κανονικα και αναζητειται και δευτερο λινκ.
Απο μερια κατασκευης αλλαχτηκαν ο ιστος καθως μπηκε μονοκοματος βαρεου τυπου και μπηκαν μπρατσα για να δωσουμε πρισσοτερη κλιση στα πιατα.
Οσοι ενδιαφερομενοι ασ σκαναρουν προς τον κομβο....

----------


## quam

Έχω ένα πιατοfeedερο που κάθεται αρκετό καιρό και λέω να το ενεργοποιήσω. 
Τι λες να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια ?

----------


## pilgrim

Αν δεν βαριεσαι κανε την καλη.Ενεργοποιησε το και σκαναρε.Το Αλλο πιατο κοιταει προς Αιγαλεω ψηλα, αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις....

----------


## quam

Αν δεν πιάσω τίποτα θα το γυρίσω σε AP και θα βλέπει προς σταθμό Λαρίσης.
Αν υπάρχει πρίπτωση να είναι κάποιος από την άλλη πλευρά θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## pilgrim

Επειδη εγω με το παλικαρι δουλευουμε μαζι θα πρεπει να κανονισουμε καποια στιγμη να βρεθουμε ταρατσα.Σε πρωτη φαση ομως μπορεις να κανεις το εξης:Σκαναρε σε γιατι εχουμε γυρισει το πιατο σε ap mode και στους 5180 ως *[email protected] 16160 searching for bb* .Aν πιασεις κατι τοτε προχωραμε και το παλευουμε

----------


## pilgrim

Εξακολουθει να υπαρχει το πιατο γυρισμενο αν θυμαμαι καλα προς Αιγαλεω μερια.Αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερομενος ας ριξει κανα σκαν.
Υπενθυμιζω οτι καποια πραγματα αλλαχτηκαν (ιστος μονοκοματος ,μπρατσα στα πιατα) καθως επισης το λινκ με τον κομβο 7779 παιζει εδω 1 μηνα απροβληματιστα.Αναζητειται λοιπον δευτερη εξοδος με την προοπτικη να γινει και τριτο λινκ.

----------


## quam

Υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον για δεύτερο link ? 
Πληροφοριακά πάντως τον ximpatzis τον βλέπω.

----------

